# 2 Routers and Plex Media Server



## adulaamin (Feb 5, 2015)

Good day TPU!I'm a noob when it comes to networks and I have a slight problem that I need some assistance with. I've got two routes, one provided by the ISP (SpeedSurf 504AN)and one that I purchased separately a few years back (TP-LINK TL-WR2543ND). I live in a three storey concrete house so drilling holes for cabling isn't really and option. Here's how the computers, TV's, and routers are set up: 

On the third floor is my room where I have the main PC, a TV, and the SpeedSurf 504AN. The TV and PC are connected to the SpeedSurf 504AN router through a wired connection. On the first floor is the living room where there's a TV, another room with a PC, and the TP-LINK TL-WR2543ND. The TP-LINK TL-WR2543ND is connected to the SpeedSurf 504AN through a wired connection and the TV and PC are connected to the TP-LINK TL-WR2543ND through a wireless connection. 

My PC on the third floor is where Plex Media Server is installed and I have no issues streaming movies to the TV I have on my bedroom but I'm unable to stream anything to the TV on the living room. What do I need to do so I can stream movies on both TVs?


----------



## stevorob (Feb 5, 2015)

Is the issue with you streaming to the other devices an issue with them not seeing your Plex Media Server?  Or is it an issue where you can see Plex, but nothing streams after selecting your movie/show?


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 5, 2015)

It's an issue where all the media devices connected to the TP-LINK TL-WR2543ND can't see Plex Media Server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> It's an issue where all the media devices connected to the TP-LINK TL-WR2543ND can't see Plex Media Server.



are the two routers on the same subnet?


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 5, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> are the two routers on the same subnet?



How do I determine that. I'm sorry, I really a noob when it comes to computer networking.


----------



## stevorob (Feb 5, 2015)

To answer your question about Subnet, that would require you to log into the TP Link router and check the addressing.  

Here is something you can try that might resolve the issue of the devices not seeing Plex... On your TP Link router, make sure your Ethernet cable is plugged into a 1-4 Port, and not the WAN port.  Also, if there is an option somewhere in your TP-Link router, set it to Access Point / Repeater mode.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 5, 2015)

stevorob said:


> To answer your question about Subnet, that would require you to log into the TP Link router and check the addressing.
> 
> Here is something you can try that might resolve the issue of the devices not seeing Plex... On your TP Link router, make sure your Ethernet cable is plugged into a 1-4 Port, and not the WAN port.  Also, if there is an option somewhere in your TP-Link router, set it to Access Point / Repeater mode.



Upon checking, the IP Address showing on the TP-Link Router is 192.168.0.1 and the Subnet Mask is 255.255.0. On the SpeedSurf Router, it's 192.168.1.1 and 255.255.255.0. Is that the information required? I'm checking the option on the TP-Link Router as well to see if I can set it to Access Point/Repeater mode.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> Upon checking, the IP Address showing on the TP-Link Router is 192.168.0.1 and the Subnet Mask is 255.255.0. On the SpeedSurf Router, it's 192.168.1.1 and 255.255.255.0. Is that the information required? I'm checking the option on the TP-Link Router as well to see if I can set it to Access Point/Repeater mode.



because your routers are operating on two different subnets your Plex server wont show up because your TV cannot look beyond its own subnet automatically.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 5, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> because your routers are operating on two different subnets your Plex server wont show up because your TV cannot look beyond its own subnet automatically.



I had a typo sorry... both Subnet Masks are 255.255.255.0.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> I had a typo sorry... both Subnet Masks are 255.255.255.0.



Put both routers in the same C block so have them both be 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2 (so long as you can manually assign your router an IP) and then set the second router to bridge mode or adapter mode or whatever and reboot both. Also make sure that if your second router has a bridge mode you plug your first router into the WAN port of the second router.


----------



## TheDarkLord (Feb 6, 2015)

OP said he's a noob in networking and you're giving him the suggestion of putting both subnets on the same class? lol  

OP, his suggestion is correct, just wondering, did it work for you or do you still need help ?


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry to revive this topic just now. Had an emergency with the pregnant wife and only had the time to fiddle with the routers now. I'm getting an error in setting the TP-LINK Router to the same subnet. I'm getting this message: *Error code: 5008 WAN IP address and LAN IP address cannot be in a same subnet. Please input another IP address.*


----------



## TheDarkLord (Feb 11, 2015)

make sure both routers are using similar addresses (192.168.1.X and 192.168.1.Y) 

Make sure they're both using addresses similar to that, yours might be 100 instead of 1 

X and Y must be different and they can be anything between 1 and 254


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank for all the help guys. I finally figured it all out. I had the cable (from the SpeedSurf Router)connected to the WAN port on the TP-LINK router when it should've been on one of the LAN ports. 

Everything's working flawlessly now. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## toddk63 (Feb 25, 2015)

I was searching for "PLEX across different subnets" and found this thread...and its current too!

My Plex Media Server PC is on a different subnet than the wireless router that streams the video to my Roku...and it works!

My network is set up as follows:
Router 1 = Netgear RP614 Wired Router (192.168.0.1)
Router 2 = Linksys E2500 Wireless Router (192.168.1.1)
PC w/ Plex Media Server (192.168.0.2)

Internet Modem to Router 1 (WAN)
Router 1 (LAN1) to PC w/ Plex Media Server
Router 1 (LAN2) to Router 2 (WAN)
Router 2 Wireless to Roku

I originally set it up this way so I could send wireless internet without allowing PC directory access to anybody with a wireless connection.  Also, if my daughter is bogging down the internet with wireless torrent downloading, I can just cut the power to Router 2 and keep going with Router 1.

My question is: What did the initial Plex configuration routine modify on my network settings to make it work?  I have tried to repeat this trick with other applications and can't figure it out. So if I can see what Plex did, I might be able able to repeat it. Is it port forwarding or something like that?  I remember entering an IP address during the initial setup, but don't remember which subnet I had to enter.

I am not an IT professional, but I play one on TV.

Thanks,

Todd K.


----------

